# Are My Mini Donkeys Bred?



## AbbySmith (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey y'all!
So I kinda just threw the jack in with my two Jennets in October, but he did break into the pen a couple of times before that. But who cares about that. I am recording it as though they were bred, first day of Nov. Which mean by now they would be 4, almost 5 months along. Would you be able to see a difference by now? I feel like they are bred, but I have zero experience at this! It seems to me as though they have a lot of _lower_ fat, if that makes any sense. Like, it is behind in the gut, behind and slightly under the rib cage. I don't really know how to explain it, but at first just Lilly had the bump (the jack showed more interest in her at first), and I thought maybe it was just normal fat. The girls are overweight, but I just didn't know. Then a couple weeks ago, like 2, I notice that Ruby now has a bump in the same spot, so now I am thinking that is a little baby bump? Because Ruby is fatter than Lilly is, so wouldn't she have had it first? But not if Lilly was bred first. So, please let me know! Is there anything I should be looking for? I have birthed many animal before, pigs, sheep, and dogs. And I have done many many many of them. But never an equine before, only ever bovine. I know I should be looking for a bag, and wax on the udders, but that isn't until about a couple of weeks before birth. Are there any earlier tell-tale signs? I would do an ultrasound on them, but it just costs too much, I am only 15, and I just can't afford $500 for 2 ultrasounds. My dad said to preg-check 'em like a cow...meaning...plastic glove up to your elbow, and in ya go. And I would, but I don't know what I'm feeling for, and I don't want to stretch anything and cause an infection site, you know?
I'm sorry for the crappy photos, you probably can't tell a thing from them...hopefully I can get more sometimes this week.


----------



## Taz (Mar 27, 2021)

What cuties! I don't think you would be seeing anything yet if they are bred. They might not have taken later in the year but maybe. Is your jack still interested in them? I don't know about donkeys but would assume the same as with horse for palpating to see if they're bred. You have to be really careful. Cows are very straight forward but horses colon have lots of folds and you can damage them very easily if you don't know what you're doing. I'd let your jack back in with them for a while and see if they are interested or not for a better idea. That would also give you a couple of foals for next year if they missed in the fall 

Oops, just read your intro, no jack to put out with them. Looks like you might be doing the watch and see method. I'm still doing it and my mini is due end of April if she really is in foal. The bump your talking about is where you would see a baby bump but also where you see a hay belly. Just an extra comment, donkeys get really fat the way we keep them. They are supposed to be in the desert eating little bits, you might want to try grazing muzzles on them in the summer. Both of mine wear them. They do get used to them and it makes a big difference with their weight and the chance of them foundering. Sounds like you're doing a great job!


----------



## Taz (Mar 27, 2021)

I should have added you can start feeling for foal movement in front of their udders.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 27, 2021)

The best answer to most of your questions is maybe lol. Some equines show very quickly. Some don’t show till the last minute. No way to tell which will go first off of belly size as they all carry different. Did you actually witness a breeding? If you did not, I would not through out the other dates when he broke into their pen. Especially since most equines stop cycling during winter. I’m in the south and mine haven’t started again. I would have your vet run a blood test. Those are very cheap and easy. I would not rely on your experience helping other animals as equines are quite different. It will help you during the actual foaling, but they do not follow the same rules. In fact, equines tend to follow a very loose set or rules to begin with. They get ready each very differently. So you can’t compare how one should foal compared to another. Some never actually fill their udder till after foaling. Many if not most minis never wax. They have an extremely wide range of days they may foal. I’ve seen one this year go only 298 and another go 370+. Those are mini horses and donkeys carry even longer. Make sure to read up on dystocia, red bags, placentisis, etc. Foalings happen very fast. The foal should be out of the bag in 15-20 minutes from the time she clearly starts laboring. I saw one foaling this year that went from standing sleeping to having the foal out in 2-3 minutes. It is highly recommended to attend foalings because there is a lot that can go wrong that a bit of help can correct and save both. Your doing the right thing starting your research now!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2021)

Hey Abby , Elizabeth is spot on, Donkeys seem to carry much longer than minis. There was a lady on here a few years ago who bred Donkeys, I remember her saying mini pregnancies were much easier to deal with than donkey pregnancies. 

I would recommend treating them as if they are both pregnant until you are sure


----------



## AbbySmith (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you for your help guys!! I am definitely going to look into doing a blood test for them! Hopefully that'll be cheaper lol! I tried feeling for movement of the foal the other day, and I just held my hand under Lilly's belly (like inbetween her legs, right in front of her bag), and just held it there to feel for movement, and I was there for probably 5 minutes, but I didn't feel anything moving around. I think it's probably too early too know anyhow. 

@Taz, the Jack was with them up until the very day he was sold (dec. 30) and he wasn't showing any signs in them by the end. I did not notice an actual breeding occur. I did see him mount them (or at least try to), a couple times, and he could never get in the right position before the girls would walk away. Lilly would stand there and pee for him, and 'clap' her jaw, and then he would mount her, but I never saw the actual breeding happen. Of course, there was plenty of time I wasn't watching them, so it could have happened, and he has definitely lost interest in them by the time he left here. But as you said, they could have just not been in cycle.


----------

